# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  الحُسين في شعور شاعر

## همسات مشرقة

الحُسين في شعور شاعر 
غازي الحداد 

غُــوري بِأعمـاقـي فــإنَ مَـدهــا عَـزت علـى عَيـنِ المهـا مـن هاهـا
و إليـكِ عَنـي يـا أُمَيمـةُ إننـي نَفسـاً مـن قَبيـلِ الـشَـوق ِ مــن اسمـاهـا
و تَحـدثـي تَكوينـهـا كــي تَعلـمـي مـن نَـارِ عِشـق ِ الوارثـيـنَ بِنـاهـا
فَمـا حَـداكِ علـى المـلامِ أمـا تــريّ رَجُــلاً مَحـاجِـرهُ يَـكـادُ يَـراهــا
أ صبيـحـةَ الـوجـنـاتِ لا تتـدلـلـي فالْنَفـسُ يَزجُـرهـا الإبــا و نُهـاهـا
و الحُـبُ يــا وَردَ الحَـنـانِ بِخـاطـرِ أجــزاءُ مــا نـاولـتـكِ أجـزاهــا
و الشِـعـرُ و الـقِـدُ اللطـيـفُ تــوأمٌ تَحنـوا و تـرعـى بالجَمـيـلِ إخـاهـا
و أنــا بِنعـلـيَ الحُـسـيـنِ مُـتـيـمٌ مـا كَـانَ تَيمـنـي الـهـوى لـولاهـا
فَتراجعـي يـا وَردُ أو فَتـقـدمِ سيـاهـا فـالْــروحُ ارتـضــت مــولاهــا
إني علـى حُـبِ الحُسيـنِ مُكابِـدٌ نَفسـاً أكــادُ مِـــنَ الـهــوى أنـسـاهـا
بــل كُـلـمـا دافَعـتُـهـا تَقتـاتـنـي بِجـنـودِ عِـشـق ٍ لا أُطـيـقُ لِقـاهـا
فِكـري و عَزمـي و اصطِبـاري شُحَـذاً فـي وَجهِهـا فَيَعُـدنَ مــن آسـراهـا
و غَـمِـرتُ قَلـبـيَ مِــنَ الـسـلـو فجاءهُ سَهمُ الحُسينِ فَصـارَ مـن قتلاهـا
راميـتـهُ فـرمـى فــؤاديَ قـائــلاً قـد أنصـفَ الـقَـارةُ مــن رمـاهـا
بـاركـتُ للنَـفـسِ الـتـي أحبـابُـهـا بِمـراتِـبٍ و السِـبـطُ فــي أعـلاهـا
يَبتَـزُنـي حُـبــي لأُمـــيَ حُـبــهُ و الـبَـزُ مَـوصـولٌ إلــى أقـواهـا
و هَـيَ التـي قـد أرضعتنـيَ عِشـقـهُ فـكـأنــهُ بِجمـيـلـهـا عــاداهــا
أنـا مـا أقـولُ بِسيـدٍ مــن مَحـشـرٍ أنفـاسُـهـا رَبُ الـسـمـاء زَكـهــا
شِـعـرِ إلـيـكَ تَـقـربٌ لا مِـدحَــتٌ فَالْشَـمـسُ مادِحـهُـا يَــذُمُ ضيـاهـا
نَفـسٌ علـى حِجـرِ البَـتـولِ غُلِـبـت و مُـحـمـدٌ إبـهـامــهُ غَــذاهــا
كُـلُ الـكَـلام يَـجـوزُ لــو لا أنـهـا نَـفـسٌ عَـلـيُ المُرتـضـى ربـاهــا
أيَـصِـحُ مَـدحـي للُحسـيـنِ و إنــهُ لـو سَـالَ حُبـهُ فـي لظـى أطفـاهـا
فـيـا زَبانـيـةُ الجَـحـيـمِ تَـحــذرُ لا تُـدخِـلـوا أَحـبـابَـهُ مَـصـلاهـا
خَوفـاً تَسيـلُ بِـهـا بُــرودةِ حُبِـهـم فَيُمَتِـعـوا فــي قَعـرِهـا أشـقـاهـا
هـــذا هـــو الـحَــقُ اليَـقـيـن و أُمـةٌ حَبـة حُسينـاً رَبُـهـا حَبـاهـا
فـالْـنــارُ تَـخـشــى حُــبـــهُ إذ أنــهُ حُــبٌ مِــنَ اللهِ أنـشـاهـا
لَـهُ رَحمـةٌ تَبـكـي عـلـى أعـدائـهِ و لقـد قَضـى ظمئـاً و مــا أبكـاهـا
فــإذا رَمَـتـهُ عُتـاتَـهـم أحـقـادهـا يَرمـي لهـا دَمعـاً عـلـى خُسـراهـا
و لـو أنهـا يَـومُ الحِـسـابِ شَفـاعـةً مِـنــهُ أرادت رُبـمــا أنـجـاهــا
كَـفٌ تُغالـي بِسـخـاءِ و مــن هُـنـا طَمِـعَ النَواصِـبُ فـي عَظيـمِ عَطـاهـا
للهِ نَـفــسٌ بِـسـمـاحـةِ مَــتــرعٌ فليقاتـلـهـا أَشـرعــت مَـجـارهـا
و بُطولـةٌ يَــومُ الطَـفـوفِ سَماعُـهـا بِـفـمِ البَلـيـغِ أَقــلُ مــن مـراهـا
فالْسـيـفُ قــد أَســرَ الـــرؤوس فإن بدا مِنها حِراكٍ عَـضَ فـي أحشاهـا
و الرُمـحُ يَـزحـفُ للقـلـوبِ كـأنـهُ أمُ الـكَـوكِـبِ ضَـيـقـت مَسـعـاهـا
فــإذا تَيقـنـت اخـتـراق ٍ لإنـائــهِ صَبـت لـهُ قَـبـلَ الطِـعـانِ دِمـاهـا
و تَخالطت رُتَـبُ الزَمـانِ علـى العِـدى مــن ضَـربِـهِ حـتـى رأت آُخـرهـا
فــإذا تَطـايـرتِ النُـفـوسِ لِـربِـهـا عَلِـمـت أنـهـا فَـارقــت دُنـيـاهـا
مَرضـى أَشـدُ مِـنَ الممـاتِ عَيـارُهـا مــن خَـوفِــهِ فبِقـتـلـهِ داواهـــا
و يَكـفُ عـن أهـلِ الجِـرارِ حُسـامـهُ لـكِـنَ طَـيـفَ بـريـقـهِ أرداهـــا
فَـرت علـى خَيـالِِ الجيـادِ و أبـعـدت و خَيـالـهُ يَـجـري عـلـى مَجـرهـا
فَلـو استقـرت علـى الثُـريـا نالـهـا و لــو استـقـرت بالـبُـروجِ أتـاهـا
بِكْـرٌ كـأنَ الشُـهـبَ مــن أجنـاسـهِ و بـأمـرهِ فَــوقَ السـمـا مرمـاهـا
و حِكايـةٌ وَقِـفَ الزَمـانُ فمـا مَـشـى بَـيـنَ الــورى إلا عـلـى ممشـاهـا
كُـلُ العُقـولِ إلـى الحُسـيـنِ مَضـيـةٌ فـكـأنــهُ لِـعـطـائـهِ أتــراهــا
يبـدوا كـأنَ الـدَهـرَ فـيـهِ شُجـاعـةٌ تَثنـي الخُطـوبَ و كَـربـلاء يَخشـاهـا
و أُخــالُ أن النَـجـمَ يَحـلِـمُ مَــرةً لـــو أنـــهُ بِـعُـلـوهِ حـاذاهــا
و أظِــنُ أن مـلائـكٍ قــد قُـرِبــوا قَـذَفـوا رِجــالاً عُـفِـروا بِـتـراهـا
و أظِـــنُ السـاجـديـنَ بِلـيـلِـهـم قَذفـوا الذيـنَ بَـكـوا عـلـى قَتـلاهـا
و أَحِـسُ أنـي آمِــنٌ يَــومَ اللـظـى مـن يَـومُ قُلـتَ الشِعـرَ فـي ذِكـرهـا
و لقد عَلِمتُ و ما دَرت وَردُ الصِبا بِجهالتي قــــد فــارقــت مـنـجـاهــا
حَـسـبُ الطـفـوف بأنـهـا أُنـشـودةٌ مـن صَـوتِ آهـاتِ الحُسيـنِ غِنـاهـا
حَسـبُ الطفـوف بأنـهـا أُقصـوصـةٌ جِبـريـلُ للطُـهـرِ الأمـيـنِ حَكـاهـا
حَسـبُ الطـفـوف بأنـهـا مَصقـولـةُ كُـلُ الطُغـاةِ تَـخـافُ مــن أشبـاهـا
حَسـبُ الطفـوف بـأنَ فيهـا مُعـرِسـاً حـتـى ملائـكـةَ الـسـمـا أبـكـاهـا
حَسـبُ الطفـوف بـأنَ فيـهـا فـارِسـاً لــو مَــدَ كَـفـاً بالسُـهـا جـراهـا
و لـو التقـت كُـلُ الـبُـدورِ بِوجـهـهِ لـرآهُ حتـى مــن عُـمـي أحـلاهـا
فـي جـودهِ جُـودُ الـعُـلا و يـسـارِهِ عُـسـرُ الــورى و يَميـنـهُ يُمنـاهـا
عَبـاسُ أذعـلـتَ البُطـولـةِ و الـفِـداء و أتتـكَ تَسألـوا مـن يَـديـكَ قِـراهـا
أطعمتـهـا و سَقيتـهـا فــي مـوقِـفٍ لـم تـدري بِـهِ الأرضُ أيـنَ سمـاهـا
أَبُـروكُ اللـيـلِ كفوقـهـا أم رَعـدُهـا أم صَـوتُ خَرقِـكَ لـلـدروعِ داوهــا
و جَمالُ وَجهِكَ و الحُسامُ و بَرقُها جُمِعـت فَــكــانَ جَـمـالــهُ أسـنــاهــا
فــإذا تَـكـورتُ الجـيـوشَ بِوجـهـهِ جُـثَـثٍ بِـأقـدارِ الصَقـيـلِ دحـاهــا
شِـيـمٌ تُـوفـي للجـمـالِ فـمـا دَرت فـيـضُ الـزمــانِ أيُـهــا أُفـاهــا
فِـكـرٌ إذا أحـتـارَ الـزَمـانُ بِغـاشِـمٍ لِزُفـوفـهِ مــن كَـربـلاء نـاداهــا
تـأتـي سِـراعـاً للـخـلاصِ مَفـادهـا نَفسـي إلـى نَفـسِ الحُسـيـنِ فِـداهـا
أتُـرى تَـزولُ و إن تَعاصـبَ ضُـدهـا مـن شـؤنَ عَصـرٍ مـانِـعٍ حاشـاهـا
لا لا تــزول تـأمـلـوا و تَـفـكـروا مَعـنـى الخُـلـودِ مُطـابِـقٌ معنـاهـا
لا ينتهـي ذِكـرُ الحُسـيـنِ و كـربـلاء مــن ذا يُـكـذِبُ زَينـبـاً دَعـوهــا
و اللهِ لا يَـمــحُ يَـزيــدُ ذِكــرنــا و عِصـابـةُ البَـعـثِ الـتـي ربـاهـا
و رايــةُ القَـمـرُ الــذي أُردي بِـهـا للـصَـدرِ قَـبـلَ سُقـوطـهِ أعطـاهـا
بَطـلٌ تَقـيٌ عالِـمٌ لـو عِلـمـهُ مَـطـرٌ يَـصـبُ عـلـى الـــورى أفـنـاهـا
عَـــزمٌ إذا دَكَ الـجِـبـالِ مُغـالـبـاً لا تَستحـي لــو فـارقـت مرسـاهـا
صَبـرٌ لـو انكشـفـت لــهُ أرزائُـنـا و آتــى عليـهـا مِثلُـهـا غَـطـاهـا
و شِجاعـةٌ أَسمـتـكَ يَــومَ المُلتـقـى مِثـلَ الحُسـيـنِ أبـيـكَ مــن أبـاهـا
قـد عَلمتنـيَ الشِـعـرَ حـتـى أنـنـي دونـتـهُ عَـجـبٍ عـلــى إمـلاهــا
و فَضائـلٌ قــد حاضرتـنـي مُـفـزِعٍ بِبديعـهـا فَسعـيـتُ فــي مرضـهـا
شَهِـدت التُـقـاةُ أنــهُ رَمــزٌ لـهـا شَـهِـدَ الـدُهـات أنـــهُ أدهـاهــا
و نَفائـسُ الفِكـرِ الـتـي قــد أُلِـهـت حـتـى كـأنـهُ لا إلـــهَ سِـواهــا
سَجَـدت لهـا الأفـكـارُ دونَ تَـحـرُجٍ فَسُجـودهـا حَــقٌ إلــى مـولاهــا
و مـواقِـفٌ لــكَ لا يـفـي بِمَثيلـهـا إلا الخُميـنـيُ و الحُسـيـنُ و طـــه
و أمـانـةُ السَـعـدِ الـتـي كُلِفـتـهـا بالـحَـق ِ نَـحـرُكَ بالْـدمـاءِ أداهــا
خَذلـوكَ حتـى بـانَ مــن خُذلانِـهـم وَجــهُ الـعِـراق ِ مُلطـخـاً بِدمـاهـا
لا تَشـتـكـي صَـــدامُ أرضُــهــا إنمـا تَشتكـي الذيـنَ تلاعبـوا بِـولاهـا
زَحـفَ الحُسـيـنُ و قَـصـدهُ إنقـاذُهـا مـن زُمـرةِ البَعـثِ الـتـي ترعـاهـا
بَـثَ الخِطـابَ علـى الأرزاءِ لِرشـدِهـا لكِنـهـا رَكِـبـت عـلـى طَـغـواهـا
فَلسـتُ أدري مــا جــرى لِعقولـهـم أهـلُ العِـراق و مـا الــذي أعمـاهـا
قـامـت علـيـه شَبابُـهـا و شيوخـهـا و استنفـرت لـهـا سهلـهـا و رُبـاهـا
و نَفاقـهـا و سيـوفـهـا و قُلـوبـهـا كُـتـابُـهـا أُدبـائـهــا شُـعـراهــا
حـتـى الصِـغـار يُلـقـنـونَ بـأنــهُ شَيـطـانٌ مَجـبـولٌ عـلـى إغـواهـا
ضَحِكـت و صَفقـتِ الفـراتُ و أهلُهـا و الشَتـم أرقــصَ بالغِـنـاء نسـاهـا
يـا أبـنَ المَجـوسَ الفارسـيُ المُحتـذى يـا عُنصـريُ الطَـبـعِ يــا أجنـاهـا
و بِموتـهِ شَمِتـت و قـد بَلـغـت بِــهِ أقـصـى مسراتِـهـا فـمـا أدنـاهــا
أَخـزت نَبـيَ العَصـر أبــنَ مُحـمـدٍ و بِلعـنـهِ صَـلـت فـمـا أخـزاهــا
نَــزِلَ الـبـلاءُ بِأهلـهـا فبلـحـظـةً حتـى الَعـدوُ بَـكـى عـلـى عُقبـاهـا
لبِسًـت لبـاسُ الجـوعِ والخَـوفِ الـذي نَسجتـهُ فـي لـيـلِ الـظـلامِ يـداهـا
عَضـت أنامِلهـا و قالـت ليتهـا تُـربٌ ولــم تـــك خـالـفـت عُلـمـاهـا
عضـت فعـضَ قُلوبـنـا آلــمٌ لـهـا أردت تَبَسُمِـنـا وأحـيــت الآهـهــا
مـا لَومُكـم قَصـدي و لكـن بـي ضَـنٍ دَمــعَ العُـيـونِ مــلاذةً مـجـراهـا
أنــا بالـعـراق ِ مُـعـذبٌ لا شـامـتٌ حـتـى نِـعـاجِ ربوعِـهـا أهـواهــا
فيهـا الحُسيـن و كربـلاء وأنـا هُـنـا لـكِـنَ قلـبـي حَــلَ فــي مغنـاهـا
مُتَسكِـعـاً فَــوقَ الـتُـراب و كلـمـا وطـأتــهُ زوارُ الحُـسـيـنِ تـبـآهـا
هـذا الــذي قــد علمتـنـي زَيـنـبٌ أمـي فـهـا أنــا أهـتـدي بِهُـداهـا
سائلتُهـا فـي كربـلاء مـن هــؤلاء ؟ مـا هَــذهِ القِـبَـبُ المُـشِـعُ سنـاهـا
قــالــت تَـمـهــل و اتـبـعـنـي قبلـت أعتـابَ بَـابِ القِبلـةِ و عُـراهـا
و رأيتُـهـا تَشـتَـدُ فـــي تقبيـلـهـا مـن شَوقِـهـا و أغـرورقـت عينـاهـا
فسألتُهـا لمـا ذا ؟ أجابـت يــا بُـنـي هــذا الحُسـيـن مـلاذًهـا و ذُراهــا
هذا لأجـلِ نجاتِنـا ضحـى بِمـن كانـت أشــدُ مِــنَ الضُـحـى بِضُـحـاهـا
هـذا إذا فَـاضَ العَـذابُ علـى الـورى فهـو السفـيـن و كـربـلاء مرسـاهـا
فَسلكـتُ مَسلكـهـا و قبـلـتُ الـعُـرى وخَطـوتُ نَحـوَ الـروضـةِ و فِنـاهـا
قـالـت تــأدب بالـدخـولِ فـإنـهـا أبـيـاتُ قُــدسٍ ربُـهــا أعـلاهــا
قِـف يـا بُنـي فــإنَ آلِ المُصطـفـى زوارهـــــم يـسـتــأذنــون اللهَ
فوقِفـتُ اهتِـفُ يـا أبـا العـزِ الــذي رُسِــلُ المنـيـةِ بـالإبــا ذلاهـــا
غــازي بِخدمتِـكـم يَـمـوتُ مُحقـقـاً أغـلـى أمـانـي أُمـــهِ و مُـنـاهـا
ألقيـت دمعـي فــي دِمــاءِ ولائـكـم يـا مَعشـرٌ مـا خَـابَ مــن والاهــا
و لقـد عَلِمـت وإن يُخـالـفُ نَـاصِـبٌ أن القـيـامـةُ أنــتــمُ أُمــراهــا
طُوبـى لِمـن يَـردُ القـيـامَ و عـهـدهُ فـي ذِمـةِ المَظـلُـومِ مــن زُعمـاهـا

----------

